
Datanectar – project to mitigate friction between data science and engineering - madman2890
https://github.com/wesmadrigal/datanectar
======
calebm
Hey, this looks cool. How does this differ from luigi?

~~~
madman2890
Thanks. Web API access to jobs is provided for free, job output storage schema
is defined and handled with s3, and logging persisted to s3. Luigi provides
nothing but the skeleton for writing data processing applications. This is a
data processing application skeleton that can be forked and expanded upon.

